# Javea Estate Agents



## sukisue (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello, i have just joined your forum. I am going to buy a property in Javea area, can anyone recommend a good and fair Estate Agent please.
Many thanks
Sue


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

first you need to go and look around and look at properties, these days most properties seem to be on with most estate agents

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You might want to speak to the local "enchufe" for all expats Clive Read who runs the Newcomers club and an expats drop-in centre. He has been there 20+ years and knows EVERYBODY! I will PM you


----------



## sukisue (Jun 11, 2009)

jojo said:


> first you need to go and look around and look at properties, these days most properties seem to be on with most estate agents
> 
> Thanks jojo, yes your right on that one every estate agents i'm looking at on the web seem to have alot of the same property.!!!!
> But yes i would go and have a look .:ranger:


----------



## sukisue (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for that Steve, very handy !!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I guess my point is that its doesnt matter a jot which agent you go through, the properties are all the same and once you get down to the "nitty gritty" it all goes thro a notario. Some agents are fair, some arent and at the moment the ones that are left due to the property collapse are struggling and will be always negotiate a figure that everyone agrees on

Jo xxx


----------



## sukisue (Jun 11, 2009)

True.! Seems a bit pointless the question now !! LOL


----------

